# Trying To Follow Up On An Order



## Saleem (22/5/14)

Hi VK

I've been trying to follow up on an order i placed on the 19th (overnight shipping)
Your number seems to be permanently engaged.


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Vk? Vapeking? @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Saleem said:


> Hi VK
> 
> I've been trying to follow up on an order i placed on the 19th (overnight shipping)
> Your number seems to be permanently engaged.



Ow dear, they are probably just very buzy, I'm sure they will respond soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Saleem said:


> Hi VK
> 
> I've been trying to follow up on an order i placed on the 19th (overnight shipping)
> Your number seems to be permanently engaged.



Hi Saleem

Apologies for the late response its been a madhouse here today, your order is going off today with the couriers so you will receive it tomorrow and you should have received the gift voucher for the items which are out of stock, please let me know if the voucher never came through.


----------



## Saleem (22/5/14)

Thanks


----------

